# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Erreur "Exception while invoking class org.glassfish.persistence.jpa.JPADeployer prepare method"

## hitchie

Bonjour,

je souhaite dployer mon application mais j'ai cette erreur :
Auriez vous une ide?





> GRAVE: Exception while invoking class org.glassfish.persistence.jpa.JPADeployer prepare method
> GRAVE: Exception while invoking class org.glassfish.javaee.full.deployment.EarDeployer prepare method
> GRAVE: Exception while preparing the app
> GRAVE: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.hibernate.ejb.HibernatePersistence
> org.glassfish.deployment.common.DeploymentException: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.hibernate.ejb.HibernatePersistence
> 	at org.glassfish.javaee.full.deployment.EarDeployer.prepare(EarDeployer.java:166)
> 	at com.sun.enterprise.v3.server.ApplicationLifecycle.prepareModule(ApplicationLifecycle.java:871)
> 	at com.sun.enterprise.v3.server.ApplicationLifecycle.deploy(ApplicationLifecycle.java:410)
> 	at com.sun.enterprise.v3.server.ApplicationLifecycle.deploy(ApplicationLifecycle.java:240)
> ...

----------


## andry.aime

Bonjour,




> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.hibernate.ejb.HibernatePersistence


Il te manque le jar contenant la classe "org.hibernate.ejb.HibernatePersistence".
Regarde ici.
Si un fichier jar contenant la classe est dfinie dans ton projet, vrifie s'il n'est pas dployer avec l'application.

A+.

----------

